# Tree planting grants program



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE, 07 OCT 02
CONTACT: Kevin Sayers, 517-241-4632

Michigan Department of Natural Resources officials today announced applications are available for DTE's tree planting grant program.

DTE Energy annually provides $55,000 for tree planting grants that are administered by the DNR Forest, Mineral and Fire Management Division. The program is designed to increase the number of properly planted trees in municipalities and maintain those trees in good health.

It is part of DTE Energy's voluntary participation in the US Department of Energy's Global Climate Challenge program.

The US Forest Service has commended DTE Energy and the DNR for the creative partnership and leadership of this tree planting program, which earlier this year reached a milestone of 20 million trees planted in Michigan.

Trees improve environmental quality and quality of life in the urban, suburban, and rural communities where people live. A key benefit that trees provide is carbon sequestration. Through photosynthesis, trees convert carbon dioxide and water into glucose and oxygen. The grant program is part of DTE's effort to reduce carbon dioxide, a greenhouse gas that contributes to global warming.

Grants up to $4,000 each are awarded on a competitive basis. Eligible projects include parks, right-of-ways, cities, streets, nature study areas, school and school grounds planting on public lands.

Applicants must be located within the service territory of either Detroit Edison or MichCon, subsidiaries of DTE Energy. Applications are rated based on the quality of the project.

Grant applications must be postmarked by November 30, 2002 in order to be given funding consideration. Projects must be completed by December 31, 2003.

All grants require matching funds of at least 50 percent. The match may be made up of cash contributions or in-kind services, but may not include federal or State of Michigan funds.

For more information, and a grant application, visit our web site at http://www.michigan.gov/dnr or contact Kevin Sayers, MDNR Forest, Mineral and Fire Management, Urban and Community Forestry Program, P.O. Box 30452, Lansing, MI 48909-7952; 517-241-4632.


----------

